#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-20
<kicik> hi
<kicik> where i can find a list of rpi apps working on mate ?
<Astro7467> kicik: you probably need to be more specific - and its easier to work the other way ie what do you need? or what do you want to achieve?
<lc_> hello
<alkisg> Hi
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, is there no gtk2 apps in Zesty? I wanted to add Zetsy as affected here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/1641912 (I've checked in a VM that it's still the case)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1641912 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Yakkety) "Please backport two recent-manager patches" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ouroumov> Couldn't find how to do that :x
<ouroumov> I've checked current gtk3 version in Zetsy is no longer affected by running the PoC code in a VM, the list no longer goes over 1000 items
<ouroumov> It seems gtk2 and gtk3 are sharing the file list somehow, running the PoC against gtk2 and gtk3 alternatively the gtk3 version reduces the list if the gtk2 version had added too many items
<mate|41150> Hi, I'm writing a mate applet in python with gi, but I can't figure out how to run the applet in its own GtkWindow (by reparenting it) like it used to be done in Gnome 2 for development ease.
<mate|41150> When I try to instantiate Applet() on it's own I get weird errors
<ouroumov_> mate|41150, hi. Maybe ask on #mate-dev
<ouroumov_> This here is more of a user-centric support channel.
<mate|41150> ouroumov_: ok sure I will thank you
<ouroumov_> Thanks to you for hacking on MATE. :]
<Guest26087> hello
<ouroumov_> Hello aaron / Guest26087
<mate|41150> Hey no problem MATE is awesome :)
<Guest26087> I need help
<Guest26087> do you have discord or somethinmg
<Guest26087> *something
<ouroumov_> Guest26087, no I don't. Please state your problem.
<Guest26087> How do I nvidia propriatry drivers
<Guest26087> Hello
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steamI can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
<Guest26087> I can't even access steam
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-21
<nicklas_> how do i remove configs for steam games? i have set up the resolution wrong in ark, and now its misplaced and i cant change it, cause i cant click the save box
<swift110> hey all
<ali1234> nicklas_: there isn't any standard place
<ali1234> its different for each game
<nicklas_> fixed :-)
<eso4a> la
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> jejeejje
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a> hola
<eso4a_> e
<eso4a> fque pasa
<eso4a_> mañana nos vbamos
<eso4a> wapa
<eso4a> tk
<eso4a_> por ai
<eso4a_> fiesta
<eso4a> a donde
<eso4a> a bueno
<eso4a> vale
<eso4a_> a marmolejo
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> hola chulos
<thu> eeeeeeeeeeeeee
<eso4a_> hola
<eso4a_> heo
<thu> que pasaaa
<eso4a_> marmolejo
<eso4a_> thu
<eso4a_> quiene res
<thu> barrona
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> ornitorrinco
<thu> turquesa
<eso4a_> aguacate
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> papaaya
<thu> pato
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> me gustan las papayas
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> soy una guarra
<thu> esa miguela
<eso4a_> me meo jajajaja
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> parguela
<eso4a_> miguelaaaa
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> thuuuu
<ouroumov_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> morenito
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> 19
<thu> total zonas
<thu> jejejejejejejejejejejejejejjejejejejejejejejejejej
<eso4a_> españa esta vien
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, this channel lacks rules enforcement capability. :/
<thu> quien eres????
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> spy
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> una
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> warra
<thu> manifiestate
<eso4a_> eee
<jjjjj> jejeje
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> choni
<jjjjj> andujar va bien
<eso4a_> vasilones
<eso4a_> os quiero
<MIGUELAPARGUELA>                                                      
<jjjjj> a antender
<thu> ba$ilon
<jjjjj> alberto wapo
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> 8=====================================================================D
<thu> gracias jjjjj
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> QUIERES RABO
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> ?
<thu> thu papote malote
<thu> la miguela si
<jjjjj> andrea ureña la chupa x 5 euros
<thu> er migue quiere
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> Q CARA
<jjjjj> qn quiera q llame a su wa 654847409
<jjjjj> miguel no pq es gay
<eso4a_> yo pago 20 euros pa 4 veces
<jjjjj> toma ya
<jjjjj> damelos a mi
<jjjjj> y yo ya los pongo
<ouroumov_> MIGUELAPARGUELA, jjjjj eso4a_ please stop this.
<jjjjj> ouroumox claro
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> QUIEN ERES?
<eso4a_> soy un violador
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> SATANAAAAAAS
<eso4a_> tengo fotos de todos desnudos
<thu> okeyyy
<Fuchs> eso4a_: hi, network staff here, would you mind stopping?
<thu> que chulo
<jjjjj> toma
<jjjjj> menos mias
<thu> culo
<thu> choni
<Fuchs> same goes for the rest
<thu> coni
<thu> con
<thu> cño
<thu> jajajaja
<Fuchs> fine
<eso4a_> eeee
<jjjjj> españa ba bien
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> CAVROOON
<MIGUELAPARGUELA> NUESTRO BRO
<ouroumov_> Thanks, sorry for bothering you guys.
<ikonia> good call in pointing it out
<thu> hjyj
<thu> ee
<thu> chuparlaaa
<ouroumov_> k1l_, do you have admin access on every official ubuntu channel?
<k1l_> ouroumov_: no, sadly the founder of this channel didnt setup the channel permissions correctly
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, this is something to look at. -> ouroumov_> k1l_, do you have admin access on every official ubuntu channel? k1l_> ouroumov_: no, sadly the founder of this channel didnt setup the channel permissions correctly
<k1l_> ouroumov_: but as i understand the irc council got attention now and will try to improve that setup
<ouroumov_> Great
<ouroumov_> This is not the first time those guys do that.
<ouroumov_> our irclogs must have 10 instances of this happening by now.
<server__> hi guys!
<server__> I have a problem
<server__> is possible install wine on ubuntu mate^
<server__> ?
<ikonia> yes
<israel> Buenas
<israel> Hola
<israel> Hi
<israel> Alguien sabe como instalar apache phppgadmin
<israel> ?
<alkisg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest25058> what is the release date for Ubuntu Mate 17.04
<Guest25058> O.K. found it myself Apr. 13
<mate|28782> hello
<mate|20921> hello
<ouroumov> hello mate|20921
<mate|20921> are here any developers?
<ubuntu-mate> Ola
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-22
<Guest8644> hello all
<DarkPsydeLord> hello
<egi> hello everyone
<munkhdawaa> hllo
<ouroumov_> crankypuss, this is message traffic. :D
<crankypuss> hey, thanks for letting me know things work, not sure why i never saw any responses to my messages, or other peoples' messages, is it that inactive?
<ouroumov_> Well
<ouroumov_> See the 80 connected users?
<crankypuss> yes
<ouroumov_> Most of those just stay connected for life without talking more than 1m per month
<ouroumov_> Now, oftentimes you see new Ubuntu MATE users landing here
<ouroumov_> asking questions or seeking support
<ouroumov_> Those are the most active times.
<crankypuss> sounds like a good thing if they can get help
<ouroumov_> On occasion there's also development discussions
<ouroumov_> crankypuss, yes.
<crankypuss> now you're talking
<ouroumov_> But some of them also leave after asking a question because they don't know you have to be patient on IRC. ^^"
<crankypuss> patient seems to have widely varying values
<crankypuss> since this thing seems to work, i now need to read up on IRC and so forth, any recommended docs?
<crankypuss> hi davor
<davor_> hi
<davor_> accidentally dropped it
<crankypuss> i need to take care of some things so i'm going to try the marked away thang, will be back a little later.
<mate|87812Rillia> Hello
<kam_> i love ubuntu on my RPi!
<arduino_> AVSDASvSADvf
<arduino_> hola
<arduino_> soy Diego
<arduino_> alguien me recibe aquí?
<ouroumov_> !es | arduino_
<ubottu> arduino_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arduino_> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<arduino_> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, you OK mate?
<guest-tElXmV> 00plpp?+?#
<guest-tElXmV> ???
<guest-tElXmV> ?2345678900?
<server_> Buonasera
<server_> qualcuno puo aiutarmi con l'installazione di wine?
<ouroumov> !es | server_
<ubottu> server_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ouroumov> !it | server_
<ubottu> server_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ouroumov> Sorry mate, I'm not gifted with language.
<server_> ok!
<server_> can help me with install wine?
<ouroumov> Sure, head over to the Software Boutique and it's available there as a one-click install
<server_> I'm not found
<ouroumov> In the "game" section
<ouroumov> server_, https://i.imgur.com/Zk85PHd.png
<server_> mmm don't see
<lmike> server_: in English the name is "Wine Development Builds"
<server_> I can test update Software Boutique
<server_> nothing
<ouroumov> server_, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<server_> ubuntu mate 1.16.1
<server_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<server_> use this command?
<ouroumov> server_, no
<ouroumov> server_, the software boutique has a build in check for updates
<ouroumov> server_, click the Italian equivalent of "Retrieve latest software listings"
<ouroumov> server_, you have the Ubuntu MATE version number wrong, if you're using MATE 1.16.1 I'm gonna assume the version of Ubuntu MATE you have is 16.10
<server_> ah lol
<CoderEurope> Hiya - I am looking for the alternative website to Ubuntu Mate - its called MartinOS or something ...... any help ?
<nomic> www.distrowatch.org
<nomic> find your distro, see what site it is
<nomic> CoderEurope
<nomic> will be a derivative .. there are many
<CoderEurope> nomic - No its a fake os .....
<toshiba> hello
<toshiba> anyone else having problem at shutting down ubuntu_
<toshiba> anyone?
<toshiba> ???????????????????????????????
<sixwheeledbeast> why would I want to shutdown with an uptime of 20 days...
<ouroumov> Kernel update?
<k1l> kernel livepatch service :)
<sixwheeledbeast> systemd update more like ... sigh
<nomic> sometimes it won't shut down if there are mounted drives
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-23
<carverharrison> just installed ubuntu mate on my raspi
<server_> hi guys
<server_> for me is impossible install wine
<server_> have update S.O. 16.04
<carverharrison> apt-get install wine?
<server_> not found
<carverharrison> sudo apt-get update?
<server_> nothing
<carverharrison> amd64 or i386
<server_> in software boutique don't see
<server_> raaspberry pi3
<carverharrison> oh
<server_> is i386 I thinks
<carverharrison> wine is not avalible for raspi
<carverharrison> its x86 exclusive
<carverharrison> there is no windows for arm
<server_> is impossible to install?
<carverharrison> it is imposible
<server_> is improtant for job
<server_> oh..
<carverharrison> you can use qemu tho
<server_> qemu?
<carverharrison> its a x86 emulator
<carverharrison> it will be slow but it will work
<carverharrison> what do you need wine for anyways?
<server_> software for remote controll
<carverharrison> rdesktop?
<carverharrison> rdp?
<carverharrison> team viewer?
<carverharrison> vnc?
<carverharrison> rakish from IT's weird remote desktop thing?
<carverharrison> i would say use vnc if you are trying to connect to a windows pc
<server_> darkcomet
<carverharrison> I am sorry, but I can not help you with using RATs
<alkisg> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DarkComet ==> "DarkComet is commonly used to spy on the victims by taking screen captures, key-logging, or password cracking." :)
<server_> yes but I use for controll my computer
<server_> local computer
<alkisg> Use vnc
<carverharrison> thats a pretty bad way to do rdp
<carverharrison> just use vnc
<server_> what is it?
<carverharrison> raspbian comes with vnc
<carverharrison> look up FreeVnc
<carverharrison> i mean realvnc
<server_> oh good software
<server_> thnaks
<server_> thnks for information
<davor_> what ever I do, Cairo dock would not start automatically , once I restart , run virtually mate 16.04 in vmware
<davor_> any advice, its not burning issue, just curious
<davor_> seems i have different version 1.12.1
<davor_> thought was the same as ubuntu, wrong again :-)
<byterunner> anyone have a way to go from mate 1.12.1 to newest?
<ouroumov_> There is non byterunner.
<ouroumov_> none *
<byterunner> shit ok
<ouroumov_> davor_, how are you starting it up.
<byterunner> grub
<ouroumov_> byterunner, however if you want 1.18 you can play with Ubuntu MATE 17.04 Beta 2
<davor_> press the button :-)
<davor_> and it starts
<byterunner> ok i might do a vbox and try it out thanks
<ouroumov_> I mean cairo, how do you start cairo ?
<davor_> from the menu > system tools>cairo dock
<ouroumov_> davor_, and I assume you tried adding it to the "Startup Application" settings?
<davor_> yes
<davor_> I have vmware on MAC ....was wondering does it have anything to do with the bug?
<davor_> I tried "launch cairo dock on startup" but it fails every time
<davor_> manually is OK
<ouroumov_> <davor_> I have vmware on MAC ....was wondering does it have anything to do with the bug? -> It shouldn't.
<davor_> there you ask STARTUP APPLICATION settings? is that cairo manu?
<davor_> menu sorry
<davor_> i found it ....., will giver it a try
<davor_> i cant find cairo in this Startup Applications preferences menu
<ouroumov_> Okay I can confirm the cairo-specific autostart setting you mentioned does nothing on 17.04 Beta 2, I'm gonna try the startup application settings now.
<ouroumov_> It works.
<ouroumov_> So davor_ here's the procedure:
<ouroumov_> 1. Go to Startup Applications Settings
<ouroumov_> 2. Click the Green Plus sign to add a new application
<ouroumov_> 3. Name it how you want, but in the command field use exactly this: /usr/bin/cairo-dock
<ouroumov_> 4. This should work now
<davor_> thanks will let you know once i restart
<davor_> rks
<davor_> it works ...cairo
<davor_> thank you works like a charm
<ouroumov_> davor_, yw
<neruzo> hi, how I can find and install drivers for Logitech G19 keyboard in my Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<neruzo> hi, how I can find and install drivers for Logitech G19 keyboard in my Ubuntu MATE 16.04?
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, welcome back. I have a failure to install bootloader to /dev/sda when trying to install Ubuntu MATE Beta 2 in a VM with full disk encryption. This test case is not covered in the ISO tracker for this flavor apparently.
<ouroumov_> flexiondotorg, please disregard that, I have a md5 checksum failure as well so it's PEBCAK.
<Menzador> flexiondotorg: Hey, got a moment?
<flexiondotorg> o/
<Menzador> flexiondotorg: This isn't about MATE specifically, this is about your Minecraft PPA. :) Did you see that Mojang's released a new client alpha as a Debian package?
<flexiondotorg> Menzador Oooh. I had not.
<Menzador> And if so, are we going to see it in a staging PPA before it hits nonfree?
<flexiondotorg> Does it have a snap or apt repository?
<Menzador> flexiondotorg: They directly released the .deb file
<flexiondotorg> Then there is nothing I can do with that.
<flexiondotorg> Link please?
<Menzador> OK, hold on - gotta go through search history
<Menzador> flexiondotorg: https://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/5opl31/help_us_test_the_new_minecraft_launcher_now_with/
<Menzador> It's from /u/Dinnerbone , so it's official
<toshiba> Hey everyone
<toshiba> i need some help with ubuntu
<Menzador> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<toshiba> well
<toshiba> my ubuntu mate doesnt shut down properly...  i need to press the shutdown button for 5 secs... otherwise
<toshiba> i doenst shutdown itself
<Menzador> What happens when you push the power button? Nothing?
<toshiba> well... i appears to be shutting down... but i gets stuck in the last second
<toshiba> so i have to press the button again for 5 secs
<toshiba> to shutdown
<Menzador> What does it "stick" on? Is there dmesg output? (usually looks like a number in [ ] followed by a message
<Menzador> )
<toshiba> i will send you a picture wait a moment please
<toshiba> https://ubuntu-mate.community/uploads/default/original/2X/9/98f887d415db174f8f304126f51a48d3af6fbe02.png
<toshiba> instead of shutting down it gets stuck on the ubuntu mate animation
<Menzador> toshiba: Press F12.
<toshiba> and i cant see anything else than that
<toshiba> right now_
<toshiba> ?
<toshiba> it happens nothing
<Menzador> Welp, I'm back
<toshiba> so what should i do mate?
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, you there?
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, there's a missing dependency issue in the LTS: cryptsetup is not installed if no encryption was used during install but Gnome Disks is installed, and requires cryptsetup to have every feature working.
<ouroumov> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/create-a-partially-encrypted-external-drive/11140
<alsan> why cant we donated directly with a credit card. I don't want opening a paypal accompt
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov In which case that is a bug in gnome-disk-utility
<flexiondotorg> Actually not that.
<flexiondotorg> cryptsetup-bin is a Suggests: of udisks2.
<flexiondotorg> Which won't get installed by default of course.
<flexiondotorg> But the packages are following what the the maintainer intended.
<flexiondotorg> The udisks2 control file also includes the following:
<flexiondotorg>  Creating or modifying file systems such as XFS, RAID, or LUKS encryption
<flexiondotorg>  requires that the corresponding mkfs.* and admin tools are installed, such
<flexiondotorg>  as dosfstools for VFAT, xfsprogs for XFS, or cryptsetup for LUKS.
<flexiondotorg> So perhaps raise a bug against udisks2 and gnome-disks-utility and explain the issue there.
<ouroumov> Okay thanks
<ouroumov> Damn someone had reported that already. I marked myself as affected.
<tthe> hey there, is there any way to get BIOS information from the terminal?
<ali1234> too late but here's the answer: you can dump bios nvram, but interpreting it is another matter entirely, since every bios is different. might be slightly easier with EFI.
<imcontreras> I'm Newbie linux user, choose this distro, thansk to the community that supports it
<carverharrison> left my rpi on installing packages for 6hrs... debconf happens
<carverharrison> ...and package system is broken
<ali1234> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ali1234> then rerun the previous apt command
<ali1234> that should fix it. although in 6 hours you might have run out of space
<carverharrison> i know how to fix it
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, "Attempting to close a terminal that has an active process will request confirmation before proceeding" -> wasn't it always the case?
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov It was supposed to be, but rarely worked.
<oliverbartges> Hello Halo
<ouroumov> It kind of worked fairly reliable for me at least on the LTS :o
<carverharrison> osx shows that message. Linux rarely does
<ouroumov> I've tested this with Python shells, SSH links, Tmux stuff
<ouroumov> A new layout with Brisk! *_*
<ouroumov> I'm gonna test this. :D
<ouroumov> New Dark Theme *_* gotta try this too!
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov New Dark theme has an update in the NEW queue to correct Notebooks (tabs) and Buttons.
<flexiondotorg> So it will get a whole lot prettier soon.
<ouroumov> Anyway flexiondotorg, awesome job by you and the team. ^^ I'm sadden that the Pluma regexp search didn't merit a mention but I get that not everyone cares about it :p
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov So many changes, it's hard to make sure everything gets mentioned :-)
<ouroumov> ^^
<ouroumov> Btw flexiondotorg I think you've forgotten the February "Supporters" post.
<ouroumov> might have*
<flexiondotorg> ouroumov Not forgotten, delayed.
<ouroumov> ok
<pavlos> I get this error in syslog ... Mar 23 11:10:40 intel org.freedesktop.Notifications[2041]: /usr/share/themes/Radiant-MATE/gtk-2.0/apps/mate-panel.rc:30: error: invalid string constant "scrollbar", expected valid string constant
<pavlos> UM 16.04
<pavlos> there was a bug reported, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-artwork/+bug/1624666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624666 in ubuntu-mate-artwork (Ubuntu) "Radiant-MATE theme gives errors at ~/.xsession-errors file" [Low,Fix released]
<pavlos> I do have ubuntu-mate-artwork-16.04.7
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-24
<flexiondotorg> ubuntu-mate-artwork-16.04.8 is in proposed and fixes that.
<flexiondotorg> #shit
<flexiondotorg> Getting confused on release day.
<nicklas_> hello. im trying to remove two keys with apt-key, but they refuse to go away. any pointers?
<pavlos> thanks ... I'll wait for the .8
<carverharrison> =-8
<carverharrison> keyboard fell on ground
<felisa> hi... just giving this ubuntu mate 17.04 a try out..
<felisa> looks great!
<felisa> bye for now...
<maira> oi...
<mate|63216> hey guys - having a vpn conundrum
<mate|63216> hoping some 1 knows something...
<mate|63216> simple situation - PPTP vpn server
<mate|63216> worked fine about a month ago
<mate|63216> works fine from windows
<mate|63216> but now on ubuntu it keeps telling the disconnected because the vpn service stopped
<mate|63216> google gives me direct hits- so many others have experienced the same
<mate|63216> but there are no solutions listed
<mate|63216> some say add secure setting (no change)
<mate|63216> others say it just started working again
<mate|63216> any of u experienced similar??
<nomic> mate|63216 ask on ubuntu forums .. also .. #ubuntu
<nomic> this #ch not that busy all time
<nomic> forums v busy
<mate|63216> thnx nomic
<cannaman> nomic Ubuntu forums busy?
<mate|63216> hoping for a quick fix, will re open the posts i found if nothing here ;)
<cannaman> I see
<cannaman> Anyone know how to install Android Studio in Ubuntu Mate?
<cannaman> Getting an error code
<cannaman> Nomic?
<cannaman> Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool.
<cannaman> One common reason for this failure is missing required libraries
<cannaman> Please fix the underlying issue and retry.
<nomic> erm
<nomic> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28847151/unable-to-install-android-studio-in-ubuntu
<cannaman> nomic - Tried those
<cannaman> nomic - erm?
<cannaman> nomic - Always Google first :D
<nomic> im no expert on installing android.. I just install the CLI stuff, not 'studio'
<nomic> this place not busy .. go to forums
<nomic> post topic in relevant section -- is efficient as you sleep on it ... include all messages, software versions
<nomic> you are installing this studio using a  clean install of mate?
<nomic> ie. nothing has become unstable
<cannaman> nomic - Define unstable?
<cannaman> nomic - I'll try UbuntuForums I guess.
<nomic> you have not installed anything else that inteferes with it .. have not played around with the install
<nomic> or #ubuntu
<nomic> you need to track back error messages
<nomic> it stops, there is always a message
<nomic> the google post ..
<nomic> for the installation of android studio, there are 'prerequisites'  something is missing
<nomic> mksdcard is missing
<nomic> 'install mksdcard' ?
<nomic> dunno what it is
<cannaman> nomic - Ok
<cannaman> nomic - thanks
<nomic> do you need the full "studio"
<nomic> you can install android tools
<nomic> = minimal
<nomic> if it is to get something else working
<nomic> z.z.z.z
<dennis_> hallo, spricht hier jemand deutsch?
<mate|9973> hi.how to add custom ppa to  software boutique ?
<mate|9973> ?
<mcphail> Hello. On 16.04, is the calendar on the clock widget supposed to be functional? It allows me to click on dates, but does not display or edit any events.
<mcphail> Unity on 16.04 has the same problem, but the calendar widaget becomes functional when Evolution is installed. Evolution doesn't seem to help with the Mate widget
<sixwheeledbeast> Functional?
<mcphail> sixwheeledbeast: I can click on dates, but this does not allow me to add or view events
<sixwheeledbeast> Oh I see what you mean events
<sixwheeledbeast> don't believe it has that functionality
<mcphail> sixwheeledbeast: hmm. Then having clickable dates is abug
<sixwheeledbeast> I wouldn't say so, I use that if I am looking back to check a day/date etc
<ouroumov_> Yeah, I don't think it's a bug either.
<mcphail> sixwheeledbeast: what does clicking on a day actually do? It highlights the day, as if it _should_ achieve something but doesn't
<sixwheeledbeast> Maybe there is a plan for a plugin or calendars in the future. At the moment if I need to look for a date I will select the day and scroll back on the month the day is highlighted
<ouroumov_> mcphail, you can submit a feature request on github if you want some new features. At this point filing a bug against this will probably be classed opinion / whishlist
<mcphail> ouroumov_: fair enough. Will do
<ouroumov_> Btw I've just checked and it's the same behavior on 17.04 w/ MATE 1.18
<mcphail> That's just what I was going to ask! Cheers ouroumov_
<ouroumov_> ^^
<mcphail> ouroumov_: where's the best place to submit? linuxmint/mate on github or ubuntu-mate on launchpad?
<sixwheeledbeast>  calendar-window.c: toplevel window containing a calendar and tasks/appointments, seems there is intention for tasks to be shown
<mcphail> sixwheeledbeast: I think this used to work in the old GNOME2 days, but I might be mistaken
<sixwheeledbeast> Is there a MATE task planner that would link into the MATE clock applet? Could just be a GTK3 thing that was overlooked?
<ouroumov_> mcphail, you should file your feature request upstream
<ouroumov_> mcphail, hang on a second while I check what package this is
<mcphail> ouroumov_: thanks
<ouroumov_> mcphail, it appears to be the clock applet that is a part of the mate-panel code: https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-panel/tree/master/applets/clock
<mcphail> That's great. Cheers guys
 * mcphail finds https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-panel/issues/480
<ouroumov_> Wow
<ouroumov_> you were kind of right
<mcphail> Always nice to find someone else sharing my pain ;)
<ouroumov_> Btw you can post bounties @ bounty source if you want to back this issue
<sixwheeledbeast> That will be the place to comment then, rather than opening a new bug.
<mcphail> Cool. ta
<sixwheeledbeast> I never liked Evolution and always used Thunderbird for mail so never "missed" this to begin with.
<mcphail> Yes. Evolution is horrible, but the only way to get calendars working properly in GNOMEish desktops
<mcphail> It never actually needs to be opened. Unfortunately, the evolution-data-server minipackage isn't enough
<sixwheeledbeast> Would be nice to bring that feature back without depending on evolution at all.
<mcphail> sixwheeledbeast: calenders/events are hellishly complex, unfortunately. Timezones, recurring events, online integration etc are all pains to get right. Just about every new calendar implementation spends years getting these things wrong. There is no shame on piggybacking on working code
<ouroumov_> Yeah
<ouroumov_> Working with time is a hard thing for devs.
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't disagree. I am thinking more along the lines of some "shim" into another program
<cannaman> I'm having issues installing Android Studio
<cannaman> Error Codes Unable to run mksdcard SDK tool.
<cannaman> One common reason for this failure is missing required libraries
<cannaman> Please fix the underlying issue and retry.
<cannaman> Any suggestions?
<cannaman> ouroumov_ you Mean actual time or "time" a program? :D
<cannaman> ouroumov_ I think everyone could do better managing time.
<ouroumov_> No actual time (Hours, Days, Weeks, etc)
<ouroumov_> In programs, this is difficult to handle
<cannaman> ouroumov_ - I see
<cannaman> ouroumov_ - Setting the proper time in apps and software is hard to handle?
<ouroumov_> Yes
<cannaman> ouroumov_ - I've had issues with it in PHP, I usually just remove it. :)
<ouroumov_> Actually, setting the time is easy, what's hard is using that info to derive other "truths"
<cannaman> Right
<ouroumov_> Such as, what day will it be at T + <number of seconds>
<cannaman> Any clue why Android Studio won't install on UbuntuMate?
<ouroumov_> Nope, but you're welcome to wait around for someone who knows that stuff or ask on our community forums
<cannaman> Guess I'll start a thread on UbuntuForums.org
<ouroumov_> No
<cannaman> There are specific forum for Ubuntu mate ouroumov_
<ouroumov_> Yes
<ouroumov_> https://ubuntu-mate.community
<cannaman> where?
<cannaman> Oh nice
<ouroumov_> ^^
<cannaman> Thanks for the link ouroumov_
<cannaman> I wouldn't use a new gTLD though.
<ouroumov_> This one was fitting.
<cannaman> Did you see one registry is raising rates from $20 - $10 wholesale to over $300?
<cannaman> ouroumov_ Is that your forum?
<cannaman> There are no price controls for new domain extensions.
<ouroumov_> No. flexiondotorg is the admin (Martin Wimpress)
<cannaman> Wonder if flexiondotorg has seen this? http://domainincite.com/21603-schilling-big-price-increases-needed-to-keep-new-gtlds-alive
<cannaman> I stick with .com mostly.
<cannaman> I have lots of .org domains, a few .net's, .me. and .us. Won't buy any new gTLDs now though.
<cannaman> ouroumov_ Yup, .Hosting is going up 3,000% :D
<pavlos> I use UM 16.04 and Radiant theme, I keep getting notifications in syslog, /usr/share/themes/Radiant-MATE/gtk-2.0/apps/mate-panel.rc:30: error: invalid string constant "scrollbar", expected valid string constant
<SuperEngineer> Some syslogs aim their expectations so high these days... I blame it on them being spoilt as children!
<yossi> Hi
<ouroumov_> Hi yossi
<Guest8491> Does anyone use Windows inside a Virtual Machine in their Ubuntu?
<sixwheeledbeast> no I use other linux VM's tho
<pavlos> Guest8491, sure I have win7,win10 guests on um host
<Guest8491> Cool, I've had Windows 7 on my VM which was working fine, and recently I added a Win10 VM as well.
<Guest8491> Unfortunately it is working very slowly, even though I put enough cores/RAM to it.
<Guest8491> I'm bugged as to what's the cause of this.
<ouroumov_> Corrupted iso?
<Guest8491> I doubt it, as it does work properly. Just hangs here and there.
<Guest8491> I was wondering if it's something with Win10-ubuntu integration
<ouroumov_> No
<ouroumov_> Have you killed the bloat in W10? Phone home to NSA, etc
<Guest8491> Do you mean the default applications?
<Guest8491> NSA spying stuff?
<ouroumov_> Yeah, cortana, etc
<Guest8491> Yeah I tried. I don't see any resource exhaustion in the OS
<Guest8491> That's the oddity.
<ouroumov_> I've got a friend that's affected by massive disk I/O and bandwidth usage in W10, starting with no warning apparently. He tells me he's got to kill 14 processes in taskmanager to be able to play again when that happens :/
<ouroumov_> hmm
<alkisg> Guest8491: run `top` and `dstat` when that happens, to see if it's a resource issue, or just a win10 issue
<alkisg> Also you might want to enable disk cache in the vm controller
<sixwheeledbeast> Try a seperate clean win10 vm install to compare?
<Guest8491> It is a clean install
<Guest8491> It was problematic from the very start.
<Guest8491> I haven't tried the Virtualbox static harddisk allocation though, do you think it might help?
<Guest8491> I'm using dynamic allocation.
<cannaman> I posted my issue on the Ubutue Mate forum https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/installing-android-studio-on-ubuntu-mate/12189
<ouroumov> Yeah, I saw
<ouroumov> I didn't realize you were trying to do that on RPr
<ouroumov> RPi*
<monitor_> Ola
<monitor_>   
<DarkPsydeLord> ola
<Dekkard> can i get a hand ?
<Dekkard> doing an upgrade and synaptic and the who thing is stalled on dropbox
<Dekkard> doing an upgrade and synaptic and the who thing is stalled on dropbox
<ouroumov> Dekkard, hi
<ouroumov> I had the same issue once:
<Dekkard> really?
<Dekkard> im kinda freekin out
<ouroumov> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/dropbox-boutique-installer-deadlocked/10976
<ouroumov> So I basically had to shutdown at some point.
<ouroumov> After that, I ran the fixes from the software boutique (last icon on the right)
<ouroumov> And things work good now.
<Dekkard> had to kill dpkg
<ouroumov> yup
<Dekkard> did dpkg reconfigure
<Dekkard> and it restarted downloading dropbox.....
<ouroumov> Is the download still stuck?
<Dekkard> its still going
<Dekkard> holy crap.. it just finnished the upgrade
<Dekkard> im going to re run apt-get update
<Dekkard> from the terminal
<Dekkard> gonna try a reboot.. see if its not all broken
<cannaman> ouroumov_ What's wrong with RPi2?
<cannaman> :D
<nicklas_> i used to have a desktop shortcut for netflix via chrome, and that shortcut opened netflix in a separate chrome window with only border and that, kinda like a netflix app. now that firefox supports nerflix fully, i have ditched chrome and watch netflix in firefox. but i cant add a shortcut to netflix, and is it even possible to get netflix in the same way as i had it in chrome?
<aaron> hello
<parzival> hello
<parzival_> hello
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-25
<sez> hi. are there any?
<cannaman> sez - Here
<cannaman> :D
<finn> Guys
<finn> Can anyone help me?
<Guest65791> I want to connect to my raspberry Pi 3 with ubuntu mate. And i do that with Remote Desktop Connection. But now it asks me for username and password what is that?
<Guest65791> ?
<Guest65791> I want to connect to my raspberry Pi 3 with ubuntu mate. And i do that with Remote Desktop Connection. But now it asks me for username and password what is that?
<Hammit> hi guys, i'm having a networking problem. i can't ping hosts on my local network
<Hammit> something to do with NetworkManager, resolvconf or dnsmasq
<Akuli> are you pinging by ip or hostname?
<gino> nessuno parla italiano qui?...
<Akuli> !it | gino
<ubottu> gino: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Akuli> :)
<Hammit> Akuli: i'm pining by hostname
<Hammit> Akuli: i can ping by ip, but not hostname
<Akuli> then the hostname needs to be in /etc/hosts
<Akuli> example: my /etc/hosts http://termbin.com/2nwe
<Hammit> ta
<Hammit> that's probably the easiest way to do it
<Hammit> it's late here so i'll take the easy way out and do that
<Hammit> cheers
<pacman123112> Hello?
<ouroumov> hi pacman123112
<pacman123112> Hello.
<pacman123112> I have a question.
<ouroumov> Shoot.
<pacman123112> I have backed up some of my personal documents onto a Kingston DataTraveller G4 USB drive and have installed kubuntu...
<pacman123112> So how can I format the MATE partition?
<pacman123112> I can't find any disk manager etc.
<ouroumov> Hm, wait
<ouroumov> You're using Kubuntu or Ubuntu MATE?
<pacman123112> I'm switching from Ubuntu MATE 15.10 to Kubuntu 16.10.
<pacman123112> Right now I'm on MATE.
<ouroumov> And you want to nuke the MATE partition while you're using it?
<pacman123112> Yup.
<ouroumov> Alright
<ouroumov> Well, install gparted
<pacman123112> I want to see how it would react aswell :P
<pacman123112> okai.
<ouroumov> Using gparted you can nuke the partition.
<pacman123112> Cool.
<ouroumov> I predict the shutdown will be interesting though
<pacman123112> Gimme a second... I'm gonna try sudo apt-get install gparted.
<pacman123112> Wow, pretty small program in size. 2 megs!
<pacman123112> K, that's done.
<pacman123112> Okai, imma do sudo su just in case...
<ouroumov> I don't see how that'll help, but sure
<pacman123112> I noticed that my hard drive is SCSI3...
<pacman123112> This is an old pc.
<pacman123112> Hee hee hee! This looks nice.
<Akuli> pacman123112, did you run gparted in sudo su?
<Akuli> always use gksudo for gui programs, e.g.  gksudo gparted
<Akuli> ouroumov can explain why :)
<pacman123112> Let's see how it handles unmounting /dev/sda5
<pacman123112> aw
<pacman123112> fail
<ouroumov> Akuli, but he's nuking his system anyway
<Akuli> ok, then no problem :)
<pacman123112> 'Target is busy'
<pacman123112> And now more searching ._.
<pacman123112> aw no
<pacman123112> it failed
<pacman123112> again.
<pacman123112> See you in Kubuntu with KDE DIsk Manager.
<ouroumov> alternatively pacman123112, you can use DiskDestroyer (dd)
<Akuli> actually even cat works :)
<Akuli> cat ubuntu.iso > /dev/sda5
<pacman123112> maybe dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda5
<ouroumov> Yeah
<ouroumov> Provided sda5 = MATE
<Akuli> right
<ouroumov> actually
<pacman123112> yup.
<ouroumov> pacman123112, /dev/zero will be faster I think
<pacman123112> what about /dev/zero or /dev/null
<Akuli> /dev/null does nothing
<Akuli> try on terminal, $ cat /dev/null
<Akuli> there's literally nothing there
<ouroumov> I don't think you can read from /dev/null
<pacman123112> well, I could try sudo rm -rf /*
<Akuli> pacman123112, or you know, shred
<pacman123112> :P
<Akuli> /dev/null behaves like an empty file when reading
<ouroumov> I think you need the --nopreserveroot --scorth-earth option to use rm
<ouroumov> scortch*
<Akuli> /* takes care of that
<ouroumov> hm
<pacman123112> No, putting the asterisk at the end bypasses the failsafe.
<Akuli> but the actual content of the files will be still there
<pacman123112> true...
<Akuli> i would dd with /dev/zero
<pacman123112> maybe I could just shrink MATE...
<Akuli> do you want to destroy some personal files?
<pacman123112> to give kubuntu a lil more personal space.
<Akuli> or do you just want to install another distro?
<pacman123112> I'm nuking MATE...
<Akuli> for fun?
<pacman123112> kind of.
<Akuli> http://xyproblem.info/
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> you might like virtualbox
<Akuli> it's great for destroying stuff for fun
<pacman123112> I found it too slow on my old Fujitsu Siemens Esprimo Q5000 with a T34000 CPU (I THINK)
<pacman123112> So I tried 32-bit Kubuntu.
<pacman123112> Also, the themes menu on kubuntu will refuse to load. THe whole pc just locks up ._.
<pacman123112> Maybe I should just install MS-DOS 6.22
<pacman123112> if no else works.
<Akuli> lol
<Akuli> you need 3 floppies
<pacman123112> I wonder if it can take extension-4.
<pacman123112> You can install it from optical disks
<Akuli> dos doesn't work with most modern hard drives
<Akuli> i had a 25 gb hard drive, too big for dos
<pacman123112> Well, my old pc has somewhere around 128 gb
<pacman123112> It has a SCSI hard drive...
<Akuli> so yeah no dos for you
<Akuli> except in virtualbox :)
<pacman123112> Maybe I make a 32 MB partition.
<pacman123112> I already have about 6 MS-DOS VMs.
<pacman123112> (2 of which I killed)
<pacman123112> Lel. all you need to do to kill dos is just type this.
<pacman123112> format C:
<pacman123112> It's that simple.
<pacman123112> lel
<pacman123112> It doesn't care :D
<pacman123112> Okai.
<pacman123112> Lemme boot to kubuntu.
<pacman123112> Hai.
<pacman123112> Here I am again, this time in kubuntu.
<pacman123112> AkulI?
<Akuli> yes, i'm here :)
<pacman123112> lel
<pacman123112> Okai, in Kubuntu now.
<pacman123112> I have KDE Partition Manager Open.
<pacman123112> This won't be so exciting.
<Akuli> i like to use fdisk for partitioning
<Akuli> nice, self-explaning command-line tool
<pacman123112> I'm a lil scared :c
<Akuli> what do you want to do? shrink your mate partition?
<pacman123112> Prob.
<Akuli> which partition is first, mate or kde?
<Akuli> shrinking partitions from the end is easy, but shrinking the beginning means moving the whole thing and its slow
<pacman123112> Kubuntu is on /dev/sda7.
<pacman123112> MATE is /dev/sda5
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> $ lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<Akuli> just to be sure
<pacman123112> I think that my Win 7 loader is on /dev/sda6
<Akuli> update-grub should tell that
<pacman123112> or maybe advanced options for MATE...
<pacman123112> Okay. Opening up the Konsole.
<pacman123112> https://thepasteb.in/p/3lh7q062kGrU1
<pacman123112> Here's the result.
<Akuli> how about lsblk?
<pacman123112> Lel, couldn't spell it.
<pacman123112> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmkwn94ljsM
<pacman123112> Lemme try again.
<pacman123112> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLZlKzK24uB
<Akuli> are you going to reinstall kubuntu?
<pacman123112> sr0 was my cd-rom drive. It had a failed dos boot disk on it.
<pacman123112> No, I'm nuking MATE...
<pacman123112> and keeping KDE
<Akuli> mate is before kubuntu here, so you'll end up with some empty space there
<Akuli> or you could just put whatever partition you want there
<pacman123112> hmm...
<pacman123112> Thinking about it, I'll keep MATE...
<pacman123112> and make it a bit smaller.
<Akuli> :)
<Akuli> what are you going to use the extra space for?
<Akuli> bigger swap?
<pacman123112> I'm either gonna make a lil dos partition
<pacman123112> like 32 mb or summat
<Akuli> 7.8g is plenty for that :)
<pacman123112> ore just leave it for KDE, as that's my main OS on this PC.
<pacman123112> and make it a gig.
<Akuli> the thing is, you would need to move the kde partition
<Akuli> it's possible, but not worth your time
<pacman123112> hmm...
<pacman123112> Is there anyway to make a bootable CD of MS-DOS?
<Akuli> google it, i would guess no
<Akuli> but you can run installation floppy 1 as live
<pacman123112> I don't think so
<pacman123112> But I have a boot disk in an IMG for MS-DOS 6.22
<Akuli> i don't know
<Akuli> maybe it would actually work on a cd
<pacman123112> I made it with a blank image, a VM, and the 'Install MS-DOS to a Floppy Disk' option.
<Akuli> try to convert it to an iso and run it in virtualbox
<pacman123112> We need some way to convert it.
<Akuli> i have never needed this, you can find something on google
<pacman123112> K. Gimme a sec.
<pacman123112> I'm now looking on https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686904
<pacman123112> Okay. Going for ccd2iso
<pacman123112> it seems to work for other peeps.
<pacman123112> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0K9JYxAjcv
<pacman123112> It's not working, Akuli...
<Akuli> i don't know how to help because i haven never used it
<egi> hello
<egi> r u there
<IDAI> hi all, anybody know how check why don't work system session Ctrl+F1, Ctrl+F2, etc.?
<Guest98178> I cant reach install Chromium. in the Ubuntu Mate
<Akuli> $ sudo apt install chromium
<Akuli> easy as that
<Guest98178> Thanks Akuli I try this sudo
<Guest98178> Do not work Akuli
<Akuli> what's the error you get? paste it to dpaste.com and share a link here
<Guest98178> ok
<Guest98178> Oh no!
<johan> farback
<Akuli> lol i just realized that it's chromium-browser on ubuntu
<pitchoun> bonjour
<pitchoun> Je cherche un interlocuteur pour m'expliquer le fait que les mises à jour ne passent pas. ''pas assez d'espace sur /boot'' ?
<ouroumov> Certes.
<wgarcia> palmeirsa
<wgarcia> palmeiras
#ubuntu-mate 2017-03-26
<flickeringscreen> Hi everyone, i'm struggling with ubuntu.  I was using studio with no problems but wanted to try other versions. i tried to download some other distros but they wouldnt work for me. (grub would not install, extensive googling showed it was to do with efi boot loader or something
<flickeringscreen> anyway, i have downloaded ubuntu mate and it seems to have installed okay but now i get a weird screen flicker (my other boot option windows 10 is fine)
<flickeringscreen> any ideas?
<flickeringscreen> i tried unity first this did the same, i also tried lubuntu with the same problem.
<flickeringscreen> live versions of mint and lxle work fine but will not install
<flickeringscreen> i did try and google this but the fix seemed to be rolling back the kernel but i have no idea on how.  im a basic user with linux, comfortable with copy past to terminal byt anything more difficult than that and i'm stuck
<flickeringscreen> brb, need to restart
<flickeringscreen> i'm back.
<nomic> hi
<flickeringscreen> hi nomic
<nomic> is it flickering all the time
<nomic> = hardware
<flickeringscreen> kind of
<nomic>  ... graphics card
<nomic> chk connections
<flickeringscreen> intel integrated
<flickeringscreen> its a laptop
<nomic> vga cable etc
<nomic> ok
<flickeringscreen> also if i boot to windows its fine
<nomic> hmm
<nomic> is it old
<nomic> wut is machine brand/type
<flickeringscreen> i said that a lot.
<nomic> model
<flickeringscreen> its an asus x751l
<flickeringscreen> not that old, about a year
<flickeringscreen> runs windows 10 fine
<nomic> after install
<nomic> sudo apt update
<nomic> then sudo apt upgrade
<nomic> brings it up to date
<flickeringscreen> 225 packages updating
<flickeringscreen> the screen flickers a bit, then its okay, then flickers again, happens least in mate
<nomic> so you have just done it, now
<nomic> well. after those massive updates, it requires reboot
<flickeringscreen> most in unity, though i may just be getting used to it
<nomic> maybe problem gone
<flickeringscreen> hope so :)
<nomic> there are "effects"
<nomic> = compiz .. which can be turned off
<nomic> you may solve it by turning compiz .. or "effects" off .. if this does not work
<nomic> also .. this place is not too busy all the time ... post on forum
<nomic> is efficient
<flickeringscreen> I will try that too.  its weird as ubuntu studio was okay yesterday, I've spent 24 hours trying to work it out
<nomic> what is 'ubuntu studio'
<flickeringscreen> its a version of ubuntu
<nomic> if you have not updated with apt upgrade
<nomic> that is a major thing, that youw should do every so often
<flickeringscreen> another of their oficial flavours
<nomic> .. right away after an install
<flickeringscreen> good to know.  as i said earlier, i'm not as good with linux.
<nomic> because you have no updates .. your system = the release ver .. upgrade (226 packages) .. is bringing everything up to current
<nomic> as with windows
<nomic> which doesn't ask you
<flickeringscreen> not good enough to roll back a kernel at least
<flickeringscreen> its updating now.  hopefully this will fix it :)
<nomic> stick around - tell what happens
<flickeringscreen> will do
 * nomic ditched 'ubuntu' with unity .. I have xubuntu/xfce .. have mate on a raspberry pi (server/desktop)
<nomic> essential
<nomic> tried mint a few weeks ago .. found it to be too slow (compared to xubuntu)
<flickeringscreen> yeah.  i used lxle for a while, thats really good
<flickeringscreen> and ubuntu studio is good too, comes pre-installed with a lot of good programs
<flickeringscreen> i just got an error at the end of the upgrade
<flickeringscreen> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<flickeringscreen> restarting now
<flickering> back again
<flickering> the screen still flickers
<flickering> hmm
<flickering> when updating it had a problem installing tzdata 2016j-0ubuntu0.16.10
<nomic> ur going to have to open a post in ubuntu forums
<nomic> turn desktop effects off
<flickering> will do thanks
<flickering> how do i do that?
<nomic> that is a .. .. that may solve it
<nomic> desktop effects = compiz etc
<nomic> there are insructions
<flickering> ok thanks
<flickering> ill look it up.
<flickering> i appreciate your help
<nomic> np. this place not always busy, far from it .. busier is #ubuntu
<nomic> forums is very busy & is the help end point
<nomic> learn to use it .. open account, post in relevant place
<flickering> okay thanks :)
<red_> hello
<red_> can someone help with getting sound to work
<JD_88> Hi guys, please can anyone help me with allowing Silverlight? I have been following videos on youtube, but I have a problem with it. Thank you for your answers.
<Astro7467> JD_88: if you want silverlight for Netflix, it isn't needed anymore. AFAIK Netflix will play in Chrome & Firefox natively now
<JD_88> Astro7467: Hi, thank you for your answer. I am running ubuntu mate on rapsberry pi3 and when I donwloaded chrome in package installer it says ... ERROR:Wrong architecture amd64, so i can not install chrome .. i do not need the silverlight for netflix but for something similar. for one website where i can watch tv.
<JD_88> when I try to follow tutorials on the web how to enable silverlight it ends with the message that it is unable to locate package pipelight-multi.
<JD_88> could anyone help me solve this problem? thank you
<sachina> Hey guys, I disabled my lightdm using "systemctl disable lightdm.service" , how do I enable it again, "systemctl enable lightdm.service" is not working.
<sachina> Hello guys, I disabled lightdm and now when I enabling, it is not autostarting, I have to manually start it using "systemctl start lightdm.service"
<Astro7467> @JD_88: I understand for silverlight to work, you need pipelight, which in turn needs WINE. No WINE for Raspberry Pi AFAIK.
<sachina> Hey guys, I disabled my lightdm using "systemctl disable lightdm.service" , how do I enable it again, "systemctl enable lightdm.service" is not working.
<JD_88> @Astro7467: So you are saying that there is not any solution how to enable Silverlight on Raspberry Pi right? That is a shame. Thank you for your help.
<dooley> Hello, anyone here can help with storage issues?
<dooley> ouroumov, are you here
<Menzador> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dooley> sorry
<dooley> my system us ubuntu mate on a 220 GB ssd and normally 100 gig free, this morning I have less than 50 gb free. in DUA it shows total for / as 102 GB, I have 40 GB free. so where is the rest suddenly? I had this happen before with a Kodi error and log files of 40 gig but I dont see that this time
<dooley> What can take up space on the system disk outside of the / folder ?
<ouroumov> dooley, I don't know, but you can investigate.
<alkisg> dooley: if you delete a 50 mb log file that is still in use, it'll only be freed once the app stops using it, e.g. after reboot
<alkisg> *50 GB
<alkisg> Or in general, with any file that is in use
<dooley> ok, thanks, I will try a reboot. How are you doing ouroumov
<ouroumov> I'm good, how about you? (btw please avoid unruly private messages in the future)
<dooley> ok, I figured they would not want general chat in the room. sorry again. I am good also
<ouroumov> dooley, if you have a disk resizing issue, this is not offtopic
<ouroumov> disk space *
<dooley> well I have closed all that is running and am going to restart. Thanks again, and I will return and let you know
<dooley> Ok, I follow
<dooley_> ouroumov, the space was recovered after a reboot. thanks to alkisg for the answer.
<emison> oi
<RyanTG> I'm a little confused.  If I install eclipse and then I install eclipse-pydev, shouldn't eclipse be offering me the option to create a Python project?
<RyanTG> And I just realized that I should have asked that in an Ubuntu dev channel not on Mate.
<RyanTG> And #Ubuntu just told me to ask #eclipse
<RyanTG> And #eclipse is apparently full of ghosts
<alkisg> It's sunday
<alkisg> :
<RyanTG> It's not like I get to try Linux development at work where I'm stuck with C# on Windows.
<RyanTG> I love Linux, and I've been using Mate since Win10 came out at home, but for the life of me, even getting started devloping anything beyond hello world on Linux rapidly runs into the weeds.
<alkisg> There are thousands of tutorials out there
<alkisg> It's also true that visual studio is light years ahead of the similar linux tools
<RyanTG> I know.  And I have VS Code installed, but I'm trying not to use MS tools for this.
<RyanTG> I don't even care that eclipse is years behind current, hell I use VS 2010 at work.  I just wish when I installed a package on an LTS that it would actually work.
<RyanTG> Just looked at developer.ubuntu.com.  Talk about cart before the horse.  They start with how to make a snap.  That's great.  Now if only I could write something to snap.
<RyanTG> This ubuntu-make thing looks promising.
<RyanTG> Well that was not helpful.  Apparently umake only supports vs code and lighttable.
<RyanTG> I'm done for the day.  apt-get purge eclipse
<RyanTG> Too bad nobody has made a snap package of eclipse.
<Corrosiv0> Hola a todos
<RyanTG> @alkisg of those thousands of tutorials, how many are from truly trusted sources vs people something just happened to work for
<kaytrm> I am looking for some help in getting my Raspberry Pi setup for headless operation.  It is currently connected to a TV with keyboard and mouse.  I have enabled SSH but I cannot connect from my Win10 pc.  I am using Bitvise SSH Client 7.27.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-19
<Scott8122> Hello. Just joining the Mint Community. Hoping for a registration code for the tutorial archive please. Thanks.
<tecnotrasto> Hi all ¡¡
<perso> HELLO ALL GOOD DAY ?
<gerge> Hi, I am on beta and there is a quite annoying bug with window buttons applet.
<gerge> I can's set it to a different theme like arc, it simply doesn't show the buttons then
<BTSlover05> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<BTSlover05> hi
<BTSlover05> ,;,;
<seeking10> i can't get my application app or places nor system whats wrong
<mate|4195> install rstudio
<mate|4195> procedure
<kaide> hello?
<diogenes_> ?
<kaide> where are you from?
<diogenes_> from maya
<kaide> wow
<pavlos> hi ... 18.04 beta, caja network does not discover other hosts in local network.
<BurritoXtreme> hi
<BurritoXtreme> is anyone using 18.04 here?
<BurritoXtreme> just wondering if anyone else had their volume icon disappear from the notification area with the latest round of updates or if it was just me.
<cws> how are you
<diogenes_> great, and you?
<cws> doing good.
<cws> checking this chat out
<diogenes_> good
<Pinkerton> alright then
<Pinkerton> anyone in here know how to assign a panel applet a fixed-width (or if such a thing is possible)
<Pinkerton> +?
<pavlos> would that be in preferences for each applet?
<Pinkerton> Well, in this case, it just takes me to the Date preferences in general
<Pinkerton> owait
<Pinkerton> no, it's the applet preferences
<Pinkerton> Nothing there to do with a fixed width though
<Pinkerton> The applet that's bothering me is the date one
<Pinkerton> Its width depends on the contents, rather than having an absolute width that's the maximum size of its contents
<Pinkerton> so if I have it set to display seconds it causes all the icons I have to its left to move around
<Pinkerton> if any digit changes to or from a '1'
<Pinkerton> because of course it's the only digit in my display font with a different width
<Pinkerton> I asked in #mate too but it seems marginally more dead than here :p
<erickBTC> hola
<limpiezasexpres> hola
<soundmaster80> hello all, I was wondering if it is possible to open new caja managers in dual pane mode?
<soundmaster80> Hellllllooooooooo! LOL :-)
<pavlos> Pinkerton: if I go to the clock prefs and select 12- or 24-hour format, all icons to the left of the clock move accordingly. 1804beta
<soundmaster80> What time does the chat start to pick up. lol, it's a ghost town in here
<pavlos> soundmaster80: in caja, you can add a new tab (is that dual pane) or you can add a new window. Does this help?
<soundmaster80> not really but thank you. I use Mint currently. Nemo has an option to start in dual pane (IE: midnight commanderish) i was hoping caja might have this
<pavlos> pressing F3 will pop another pane but not sure if you can save that
<pavlos> https://github.com/mate-desktop/caja/issues/277
<soundmaster80> yeah, that I saw. and i will fully admit to being lazy but it's just annoying that that's not just a checkbox somewhere to turn on/off
<pavlos> seems midnight commander can be installed, sudo apt install mc
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-20
<yash> Hello
<Guest38403> Yu[
<Guest38403> Okay
<Guest38403> Is this a live support?
<ole_denmark> good morning all mates
<alkisg> Good morning ole_denmark
<ole_denmark> alking hey how are you ?
<ole_denmark> alking we have -1 degree and 4 cm snow
<ole_denmark> alkisg  exuse
<alkisg> tab autocompletes the usernames, easier to type al<tab> :)
<alkisg> It's sunny here! 15 degrees...
<ole_denmark> where is this tab  i am still newbeginer here
<alkisg> Over caps lock in your keyboard
<ole_denmark> ok
<ole_denmark> i try
<ole_denmark> but i don't se a change
<ole_denmark> alkisg i make som experiment
<alkisg> Yey you got it :)
<ole_denmark> ok have a good day by by
<alkisg> bye
<rich_> hey
<rich_> anyone hear
<rich_> hello
<crash_> hi
<ihebeddine> :p
<TechChristoph> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<jsubl2> I installed the beta... looking good so far
<pavlos> hi ... fresh 18.04 beta, caja network does not discover other hosts in local network.
<pavlos> inxi not installed on a fresh 18.04 beta ... Welcome | Getting Started | System Specifications | Detailed keeps spinning ... sudo apt install inxi and then Detailed shows System specs.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-21
<chengzimu> yes!!!!
<mate|87117> hey
<mate|87117> hi
<Guest19407> hi
<mate|87117> sam one
<Guest19407> Curious what causes install of ipython to work 100% in 16.04, but 17.04 fails to ad it to the Applications dropdown
<mate|87117> im new un mete
<mate|87117> im use 18.04
<Guest19407> I've yet to try it.  Might work there.
<mate|87117> now is beta 1
<mate|87117> mete 18.04 and chromium 1 giga ram use
<mate|87117> omgubuntu
<mate|88074> jjjj
<mate|88074> oaa?
<crash_> ?
<ole_denmark> hello all mates
<TechChristoph> Hi all
<Guest40240> hey im new to linux and ubuntu is there anybody who aint a dick willing to help me with it walk me through it when i need help teach me and al;ways be there int the day to answer my questions
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-22
<TrillClinton> MATE actually works great on this little ASUS transformer tablet
<chengzimu> hello?
<Menzador> chengzimu - what's up?
<chengzimu> i need to setup a chinese input
<chengzimu> but i can't setup
<chengzimu> and it give me a error
<Menzador> IBus?
<Menzador> chengzimu - Did you install IBus? [ sudo apt install ibus ]
<chengzimu> I wangt use sogou
<mate|14161> hola, ¿alguien habla español?
<mate|14161> :D
<mate|14161> :(
<diogenes_> !es | mate|14161
<ubottu> mate|14161: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mate|14161> n_n
<mate|14161> Tx
<mate|14123> New here. What is the purpose of this software???
<mate|14123> Are these people on the right side of the screen alive?
<diogenes_> mate|14123, what?>
<mate|14123> Are they computers?
<mate|14123> Space Aliens?
<mate|14123> Unable to communicate?
<diogenes_> yeah they usually visit you when smoking
<mate|14123> Very quiet people?
<mate|14123> Weed?
<diogenes_> exactly
<mate|14123> Seriously... what happens here. I don't understand. Can you help me?
<mate|14123> I guess there is a purpose but it must be a secret?
<diogenes_> mate|14123, unfortunately I'm not a doctor :)
<mate|14123> Are you from planet Earth? Mars? Dark side of the moon, Antartica???
<diogenes_> from Phobos
<pavlos> or Deimos
<diogenes_> pavlos, Phobos ) Deimos is my step brother :)
<mate|14123> I know they keep destroying probes that are sent near them.
<pavlos> k
<pavlos> hi ... fresh 18.04 beta, caja network does not discover other hosts ...
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-23
<mate|79305> hi all
<kyle> 3.5 mm audioo no work
<Guest47221> 3.5 mm not working Rpi3
<ole_denmark> anyone here?
<diogenes_> ole_denmark, yep
<ole_> diogenes ok good morning
<diogenes_> good morning
<ole_> I don't have some problems  all working but i still have problemes with my python programming
<ole_denmark> diogenes have you tried to work with python programming ?
<ole_denmark> i am working with and old computer with a parallelport but i can't call the port in python
<ole_denmark> have a nice day in moldavia i go to a pyhonchannel
<ole_denmark> bye bye
<diogenes_> bye
<paulowksy> hi there, I have a wifi-usb stick that is not recognized by the Raspberry Mate kernel, but I can compile it myself. The problem is the driver needs kernel source as usually found in /usr/src and /lib/modules but both is not present on my fresh ubuntu mate installation on my raspberry pi 2, how can I get that kernel and dependencies?
<Blackisle> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Blackisle> should grab the kernel src for you
<Blackisle> not sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Blackisle> * sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Blackisle> should grab the tool syou need to build too?
<Blackisle> been a long time since I did anything along those lines though
<paulowksy> I tried that "apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" before but that showed my that the version that is installed is not availabile...
<Repox> Hello. Yesterday I installed a fresh version of Ubuntu Mate on my Raspberry Pi 3 Model B and I've googled for a lot of Remote Desktop options that works, but so far no solution has worked for me. Does anyone have any solution they could recommend?
<alkisg> Repox: remote desktop from where to where?
<alkisg> E.g. from windows to pi? From pi to macos?
<Repox> Well, I'd like to connect from my MacOS to the Pi and remote control it.
<alkisg> OK, I don't know MacOS so I can't really recommend anything there
<alkisg> Usual options are x2go, vnc, xrdp, but I don't know the client state in macos
<Repox> Well, you provided me with some keywords to google on, so maybe I can find something from there. The only two I tried so far was vino and RealVNC (which doesn't work on the Pi).
<alkisg> The x11vnc server works fine on the pi
<Repox> I'll try that; thank you very much.
<dragonsnoop> hi there
<Menzador> dragonsnoop - Hello there!
<Menzador> Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu MATE!
<Menzador> Can we help you?
<dragonsnoop> Hi Menzador
<dragonsnoop> I am new with this version of Ubuntu
<dragonsnoop> it runs pretty nicely on the laptop
<Menzador> Neat
<Menzador> Glad you like it!
<dragonsnoop> :)
<Menzador> What sort of lappie are we talking here?
<dragonsnoop> sorry to ask ; what"s a lappie ?
<Menzador> Laptop
<dragonsnoop> okay! it's a Vaio ns330 (core duo intel) and I upgraded the hard drive to a 7200rpm it really helps
<dragonsnoop> I remember few years ago when I did my first tries with linux ,  I had much less performance using Mint -mate versus cinnamon on an older machine
<dragonsnoop> I think linux is really taking my heart slowly lol
<dragonsnoop> I mean ; Im falling for it over windows 10
<Menzador> Hehe
<Menzador> Well, about the only thing we don't have is Adobe CS
<Menzador> but we have just about everything else
<Menzador> (although not by exact name)
<dragonsnoop> ok..  did you tried working with Gimp??
<dragonsnoop> I dont really know much more of Adobe Photoshop cs I presume
<Menzador> I use GIMP all the time
<Menzador> It's not a drawing tool, however
<dragonsnoop> ok
<dragonsnoop> are you use to work with a pen like wacomm tablets?  I am planning to equip myself soon and I cant wait to try it
<Menzador> dragonsnoop - You might find this weird, but I normally use a joystick to manipulate images
<Menzador> I have had a pen-operated tablet before, however
<dragonsnoop> a joystick?  do you mean something like a playstation 3 analog gamepad?
<Menzador> dragonsnoop - Specifically, the Logitech 3D Pro flightstick
<Menzador> an actual old-school joystick :)
<dragonsnoop> ok :P
<Menzador> I know, right? Most people would flinch at the idea
<dragonsnoop> Maybe it's easyer that what its looks like :)
<ole_> oz4ga  er du her
<mate|14653> hi people, is ubuntu mate updated?
<mate|14653> and currently which ubuntu version based on
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-24
<doge-doge> youtubeTV anyone? anyone?
<nico__> jemand da der sich mit diesem Ubuntu system auf einem Raspberry auskenntẞ
<diogenes_> !de | nico__
<ubottu> nico__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<onio> when using external monitor with laptop, login dialogue prompt only shows on laptop any idea on how to fix this?
<onio> I am using Ubuntu-mate 16.04
<khur1b0h> hola
#ubuntu-mate 2018-03-25
<alkisg>  flexiondotorg: good morning, to netboot raspberries with ltsp, we need an initramfs, but ubuntu-mate 16.04.2 doesn't provide one. So we're using the linux-image-raspi2 kernel instead of your raspberry-kernel.
<alkisg> The problem with linux-image-raspi2 is that no sound devices are listed at all, any clues or either how to fix that, or on how to generate an initramfs with your raspberry-kernel?
<bluejeanie> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<bluejeanie> do you know how to get rid of Marco compositor bug ?
<bluejeanie1> i've change
<bluejeanie1> i have a bur report on my mate desktop
<bluejeanie1> *bug
<diogenes_> bluejeanie1, I use compiz
<bluejeanie1> diogenes
<bluejeanie1> really? any solution other than it ?
<diogenes_> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<bluejeanie1> ok dude.
<mate|34972> hallo
<diogenes_> hallo
<bluejeanie1> oh, hallo
<bluejeanie1> after digging a while provided by @ubottu and using more specific keywords, no real answer here.
<bluejeanie1> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<alfi04> hi
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: nevermind, I got it working, I was just missing "dtparam=audio=on" in config.txt. Btw, why are you not using linux-image-raspi2 which is in the repositories? I haven't seen any issues with it here...
<diogenes_> alkisg, you went onto PI plague too? :)
<alkisg> diogenes_: I took a job 3 years ago to help netboot them, and they gave me 3 rpis... even since then, I'm trying to get rid of them but I frequently find some related work :)
<diogenes_> haha ok ok
<alkisg> They're too slow to be used for desktop PCs, yet that's why most people buy them... it's funny
<diogenes_> as one of the linux mottos say - bring fun back into computing
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-16
<prestocaso> hey does anyone here have any experience with a optimus setup
<prestocaso> I've recently got a t420 and am needing a bit of advice
<prestocaso> Is there a preferred protocol to getting a question answered?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-18
<mirazi_heket> hello, i have problem exactly like this guy here https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/quicker-launching-from-mate-menu-search/367 but there seems to be newer code for latest ubuntu version, can i fix this somewhat easily?
<skookum> mirazi_heket: I remember having a similar issue but it was fixed in newer versions. Have you tried running the "Software Updater" from the menu?
<mirazi_heket> lets start from scratch, what's the package name, because i don't know?
<mirazi_heket> i will check version first
<mirazi_heket> hmm, its 1.22.1-0ubuntu1
<skookum> mirazi_heket: which version of ubuntu are you running? You can find it in the "MATE System Monitor" under "System"
<mirazi_heket> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 19.10"
<skookum> mirazi_heket:So, it looks like quick launching was fixed in 16.04. What exactly isn't working for you?
<mirazi_heket> scenario: i have 2 apps installed: mate terminal and terminator. Whenever i type terminal i expect first application from list to be opened when i click enter but instead ive got
<mirazi_heket> https://pasteboard.co/IZEWiUC.png
<mirazi_heket> both are shown on the list but noone of them is launched when i press enter
<skookum> mirazi_heket:That error is telling you that the menu entry for Terminal is pointing to a file that doesn't exist. For example, the command for MATE Terminal is "mate-terminal". Are you familiar with how to edit your menu entries? There is a "Main Menu" app in there.
<mirazi_heket> you know, i think that the point of such app is so i wont have to remember exact binary names :|
<mirazi_heket> and there is no app 'terminal' in home of course
<skookum> mirazi_heket: if you use the mouse are you able to launch MATE Terminal?
<mirazi_heket> yes, if i use tab (double tab to be exact) i can do that too
<mirazi_heket> its just that every other 'alternative' app, such as synapse for example does it with just enter
<skookum> mirazi_heket: so the problem is purely with Terminator then? (and the fact that it appears first when you type "terminal" into search
<skookum> mirazi_heket:Am I correct that you tried to create the menu entry for Terminator yourself? The reason I ask is that I just installed Terminator and it doesn't create a menu entry.
<mirazi_heket> i didnt created this menu entry by myself, the issue is (from my perspective) that when more than 1 application is found and i press enter i expect to first app from list to be launched, but ive got error ive just pasted out
<skookum> mirazi_heket:I understand. What I'm getting at is that the first app which is failing to launch was probably not created by ubuntu or Terminator. If you run "which terminator" from MATE Terminal you will see where the shortcut should be pointing to.
<mirazi_heket> /usr/bin/terminator
<mirazi_heket> i mean, i expect mate-terminal to launch if i press enter, but if for any reason terminator is launched im ok with that too
<skookum> mirazi_heket:Correct. So currently your menu entry is trying to point to "/home/pc/terminal" instead of "/usr/bin/terminator" and that's why you are getting an error when you try to simply type terminal and hit enter
<mirazi_heket> seems correct
<skookum> mirazi_heket:My suggestion would be to use the "Main Menu" program to either fix that shortcut or remove it entirely.
<Bendew> Hello
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-19
<skookum> 👋
<Bendew> Hi
<MaxLanar> Hello, Im using ubuntu mate 19.10. I mapped (via the GUI settings of ubuntu) the keybindings windows-e and windows-t to two commands, wich are executed fine when I hit those keys, but the issue is ubuntu think it's still appropriate to - also - launch a file explorer for the first keybinding and a terminal for the last one. :)
<MaxLanar> How/where should I change those keybindings ?
<skookum> MaxLanar: i'm just guessing but what about logging out and logging back in?
<MaxLanar> skookum: I even rebooted, it stay ths same.
<MaxLanar> The thing is, those keybindings launching a terminal and a file explorer were not listed with the other user-editable keybindings, it's like they are some kind of 'system' keybindings.
<MaxLanar> I wonder how to edit them.
<zippo^> can someone help me how install i nextcloud on my computer?
<zippo^> help = explain i mean
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-20
<MaxLanar> Hello, Im using ubuntu mate 19.10. I mapped (via the GUI settings of ubuntu) the keybindings windows-e and windows-t to two commands, wich are executed fine when I hit those keys, but the issue is ubuntu think it's still appropriate to - also - launch a file explorer for the first keybinding and a terminal for the last one. :) How/where should I change those keybindings ?
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-21
<hamzalatif7> High I am trying to run alsa on ubuntu mate I have completely removed pulseaudio however when i play a test sound by using aplay test.wav or espeak "some test it gives an error on where it says its enable to open slave.
<hamzalatif7> since I am trying to use  a console  screenreader.
<onio> Hi I am using Ubuntu mate 18.04 and I want to use meld to compare directory and file from Caja file manager any idea how to go about setting this up
<sixwheeledbeast> Never used meld before. I would imagine you just do your comparing in meld?
<sixwheeledbeast> Not sure what your trying to compare tho
<onio> sixwheeledbeast, yes I can use meld by starting it gui and browsing for files or directory and compare that way. I can also use the commandline to compare "meld dir1 dir2"
<onio> what I want it to be able to use Caja window manager click on one folder and right click to get a context menu and have the ability to select next folder to compare selected one with. This is a feature that "Beyond compare" offers
<sixwheeledbeast> No idea unless someone has made some extension for caja to do that
<onio> sixwheeledbeast, thanks
#ubuntu-mate 2020-03-22
<qwertuttyty> Today, update https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SH72wW2GMy/
<qwertuttyty> 20.04
